# Removing Creosote From Painted Surfaces



## BulldogAcres (Mar 1, 2012)

I have a problem removing Creosote from painted surfaces. I use Acetone to remove Creosote from unpainted surfaces, but it will take the paint off painted surfaces. Does anyone have a good way of removing Creosote from Painted surfaces.


----------



## Gasifier (Mar 2, 2012)

I use a hand soap from one of those pump dispensors with hot water and a green dish scrub pad. Seems to work fairly well. Some elbow grease is required. But I do not have that much creosote outside my firebox. Have a good one.


----------



## mole (Mar 2, 2012)

You might want to try some ethanol (denatured alcohol) if the soap doesn't work.  It'll probably dissolve the creosote (I haven't tried it for creosote specifically), but it's a lot more gentle on paint than acetone. A mix of isopropyl (rubbing) alcohol and water might work as well.


----------



## muncybob (Mar 3, 2012)

Speedy White Hearth and Stove cleaner has worked well for me.


----------



## walkerdogman85 (Mar 3, 2012)

i was wondering how to remove creosote from the brick on my chimney


----------

